# Circus Wolves New EP....RELEASED!!!!



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Eyup All,

Check out my mates band Circus Wolves releasing their new EP - This is Something you can't Replace. Available on Spotify, iTunes etc.

They have a great tone and my claim to fame is that one of my guitars features on the track :lol:

Enjoy all:

http://https://open.spotify.com/album/5WpP6PenCdo2x4lW9m6i6k?si=Xy5vbQ1LQj2HrLpTpnMHdw


----------

